# How to propagate C. spiralis



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Can one simply cut the bulb of the plant in half?

This plant is growing wild, sending runners out to other parts of the tank.. I would like to cut it back down to size and sell off a portion of the plant.. but I want to make sure I do this right..


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello,

First one, C. spiralis doesn´t have bulb... I think you mean the base of the plant. 
Dividing the rosseta is a dangerous procedure in Cryptocoryne. You must watch the base and to look for 2 different plant. Probably if you plant is quite large, some daugther plant would be growing in.

Something like this










By the way, you can sell the runners....

Greets from Spain


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Okay so basically look for a root that connects from the main root mass to a seperate plantlet.. that's what it looks like in the picture.


----------

